# Personal Defense Laser Pointer?



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone know if this "personal defense" pointer is a pulsed 5mw greenie?
(Link fixed)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2005)

That URL brought me to a web page about a hurricane...am I supposed to click somewhere else on the web page to find out about this laser?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 31, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> That URL brought me to a web page about a hurricane...am I supposed to click somewhere else on the web page to find out about this laser?


 
Sorry about that - it was a moment of cerebral flatulence.  
The link goes to the right place now for the "photonic disruptor."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 31, 2005)

They don't even show a photograph of the product. :shakehead:


----------



## Changots (Aug 31, 2005)

i'd like to see that in use though


----------



## MATRIX (Aug 31, 2005)

I HAVE SEEN A PIC ON THE SITE...AND IT LOOKS LIKE A LEADLIGHT....

just check on the left and click on photonic disruptor...

too bad it is not a real disruptor...lol


----------



## James S (Aug 31, 2005)

i dont like it. 5mw and says it's "eye safe" since when is a 5mw laser eye safe? It's unregulated because if you accidently swipe it past your eyes it will not do permanent damage, but thats not taking into account someone shining it into your eyes for an extended period of time.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw something resembling this demonstrated on TV last year. The segment showed it being used by a LEO in a darkened home to disorient a criminal. The beam seemed to be fanned out somewhat in addition to the pulsing, so I don't think that the entire 5mw is delivered to the target's pupils.

The unit that I saw demonstrated on TV appeared to be built into a ruggedized flashlight body, so I think it's different from the "disruptor," at least in construction if not in operation.


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 3, 2005)

Interesting thread.

The potential use of lasers for personal defense deserves some careful consideration (at least here in the US where criminals seem to be able to sue their victims for defending themselves against their unlawful actions, thus eventually robbing them of their rights and property "legally"!  But I digress.)

I like the idea of a "Personal Defense Laser".

In my opinion,

I think the use of brilliant light (at night especially) to distract or temporarily disable a criminal is a viable defense option. Lasers being the brightest sources are automatic contenders. Two advantages immediately come to mind. One being the ability to put the light right where one wants it - in the attacker's eyes (and not also in your own in the case of flashlamps or other flash devices), and another being that 100% of the delivered power is concentrated in a region of the spectrum (green/blue) that is _most effective_ for trashing night vision. The main problem lies with the coherency of unaltered laser light; if the beam enters the eye and is focused, very small images are formed at high energy density which can damage the retina. Severe blinding without damage is the goal here.

Perhaps an ideal "PDL" could be designed to reduce the coherency, by using a holographic grating similar to the ones used to generate patterns, at the same time producing a large diameter beam (or a very tight cone) of light. This would make hitting the attacker's eyes easier in a panic situation while maintaining the needed intensity, while greatly reducing or eliminating the potential for retinal damage (and possible subsequent lawsuits).

Thoughts?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 3, 2005)

That's a well-reasoned response, Ragnarok. A PDL certainly qualifies as a potential non-lethal self-defense weapon, provided that the protective measures which you've suggested can be integrated into the unit. Trashing night vision is the goal indeed; if one can disrupt an attacker's night vision long enough to gain a defensive advantage, there's a much greter potential for a less violent end to the situation.

There's also no potential for blowback as there is with pepper spray.


----------



## comozo (Sep 3, 2005)

This is what it says under product description.

Scientifically researched "dazzling" pulse-rate. integrated to cause mild secondary effects, such as nausea, to the target if used in self-defensive or area denial applications


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 3, 2005)

"Scientifically researched "dazzling" pulse-rate. integrated to cause mild secondary effects, such as nausea...", eh? :sick2: 

Yes, matching flash frequency (and fine tuning the pulse length) to that of low-frequency brain waves (I think it's 7-15 Hz? - don't quote me on that) might very well increase effectiveness (especially if the attacker (or you) is prone to epilepsy - yikes). Certain strobe frequencies are known to do this and I have experienced the effect myself, though not to discomforting levels.

Pulsing would also extend battery life, and depending on the pulse length the power per pulse may be increased. :naughty:


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 3, 2005)

Just had another idea. If the grating idea works, maybe a slip on accessory for various lasers/pointers, with a cw/flashing option built into the laser/pointer? That way you could have defense capability and still do all the other fun things too. :naughty:


----------



## rajul (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, don't forget that the criminal can also use a PDL against his victims. So, a PDL can be a good or bad idea, depending on who's the receiving end......


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 4, 2005)

You raise a good point. The beneficial effect of a thing is balanced in proportion to its detrimental uses. Judging from myriad news articles, the great majority of criminals just do not think that far ahead. Let's hope it stays that way, because if lasers get popular in that regard they likely WILL be outlawed, and then only they will have them - to use on us (sigh...).


----------

